

Don't ever forget that BitDefender checkbox for auto-renewal - skalla

I bought BitDefender totalsecurity more than a year ago. And there is a tiny checkbox to enable Auto-Renewal that I overlooked. Now they are gonna charge me every year and there is no way to cancel it!<p>Sent 3 request e-mails, talked to their customer support chat. No use. They said they will forward the request to the relevant department! WTF. There is no &quot;Unsubscribe&quot; anywhere. You have to fill-up a form and submit it!
======
skalla
This is what I receive when I send them e-mail for canceling Auto-Renewal.

Dear Customer,

Thank you for your message. Please be advised that this inbox is not being
monitored and you will not receive a response. If you already have an open
support ticket, please reply to the last message you received from us. If you
do not have an open support ticket please contact us through the contact form
at [http://www.bitdefender.com/support/contact-
us.html](http://www.bitdefender.com/support/contact-us.html) Once we receive
your message we will respond in the shortest time possible,

Thank you for your understanding, Bitdefender Customer Care

